# Marketing of Madness!!! "medicine, psychiatry and the pharmaceutical industry"a



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

a must see..






continue watching on you tube..


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Of course, there are legitimate criticisms of psychiatry, which even many in the field would acknowledge.

It's pretty ironic though, that a video which claims psychiatry to be a scam, is produced by an organization founded by the church of Scientology, which is a belief system based on no evidence whatsoever, and costs money for membership.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

gill said:


> Of course, there are legitimate criticisms of psychiatry, which even many in the field would acknowledge.
> 
> It's pretty ironic though, that a video which claims psychiatry to be a scam, is produced by an organization founded by the church of Scientology, which is a belief system based on no evidence whatsoever, and costs money for membership.


i agree with you. There are many cases of people who are going through real mental distress. But i think the videos also speaks truth about how these psych's just give out pills like candy.... and the side effects can cause even worse situations in the patient.

Look at the suicide rate alone on these anti-depressants.. http://stats.org/stories/2004/antidepressants_suicide_oct05_04.htm

http://www.mcmanweb.com/FDA_suicide.htm

terrible!


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

*But i think the videos also speaks truth about how these psych's just give out pills like candy.... and the side effects can cause even worse situations in the patient.*

Yeah, I think that's a legitimate criticism. There's a lot more criticisms that could be listed too. I don't like how the video is presented though. It seems like it tries to elicit negative feelings and imply conspiratorial intentions of the industry. I don't understand that point-of-view. I think that the vast majority of psychiatrists want to help their patients get better, even though, there is of course much room for improvement in their field.


----------

